# New compact camera recomendations



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm a keen (very) amateur and use my Nikon D7000 on holidays and days out but with 2 small children and enough stuff to carry already I'm finding it a real pain at the moment to have around. I mainly wanted the D7000 for landscapes, sports and motorsports which we attend regularly. My wife suggested we get a good quality compact camera that she could use as well (at the moment I'm not in 90% of family pictures!) and carry in her handbag.

So I'm after recommendations for a decent quality compact that's relatively simple to use but still has an amount of adjustment for creative photography and minimal lag for motorsports.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.canon.co.uk/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_camera/powershot/powershot_s120/

I've got the earlier S100 model, great little camera for the money.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Check out the Sony RX100 range.
You won't find any compact camera perfect for motor sport photography


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

camerashy said:


> Check out the Sony RX100 range.
> You won't find any compact camera perfect for motor sport photography


Thanks mate, I'm not expecting perfect lag free photography just something that will produce reasonable motorsport shots in an emergency.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Depends on budget but a few compact options with the older versions of the Canon S and Sony RX100 now available for reasonable money.

I have the Canon S95 and it is tiny but still produces some great shots and has lots of adjustments/settings etc. (I bought it so that I can shoot in RAW)

Canon S95/S100/S120
Canon G7X

Sony RX 100 I/II/III

PS Canon G7X is on my "to buy" list soon


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nikon s9700 or sony hx50, both great cameras with big zoom. and not expensive


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

tmitch45 said:


> I'm a keen (very) amateur and use my Nikon D7000 on holidays and days out but with 2 small children and enough stuff to carry already I'm finding it a real pain at the moment to have around. I mainly wanted the D7000 for landscapes, sports and motorsports which we attend regularly. My wife suggested we get a good quality compact camera that she could use as well (at the moment I'm not in 90% of family pictures!) and carry in her handbag.
> 
> So I'm after recommendations for a decent quality compact that's relatively simple to use but still has an amount of adjustment for creative photography and minimal lag for motorsports.


Here is a link what is the best small camera for you and your family
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/124...hangeable-lens-cameras-available-to-buy-today


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Peugeot said:


> As other members have given you their opinions on what camera, I will give you mine, I have been in this hobby for over fours years with an DSLR canon camera, i find it much easy to work with and learn more than just point & shoot, I can change over the lenses for the right job also change how much light that comes in the camera knowing that I will capture image the way I see it.
> 
> It's all about the size and type of light sensor are significant it's clear there's an obvious physical size difference between a point and shoot camera and a DSLR. This is predominately due to size of the sensor contained in the camera. The sensors found in DLSR models are much larger than those within point and shoot cameras, thus producing clearer images with less distortion and noise.
> 
> ...


did you read the OP? he has a D7000 already which is a DSLR, and is looking for a compact because, its compact :lol:


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Mick said:


> did you read the OP? he has a D7000 already which is a DSLR, and is looking for a compact because, its compact


no I didn't read right my mistake, now I have change it for a compact camera link thanks for point it out But I don't know why you had to "lol" about it just a mistake. anyone can make


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Peugeot said:


> no I didn't read right my mistake, now I have change it for a compact camera link thanks for point it out But I don't know why you had to "lol" about it just a mistake. anyone can make


I put a :lol:, for exactly that reason, its a daft mistake that anyone could have made - no need to take it so seriously 

@ the OP. if it were my money I would be looking at something like a Panasonic TZ-60, but I'm not sure what sort of budget you had in mind :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought the original Sony RX 100 when it first came out and am still amazed and delighted by the quality you get from a compact that will actually fit into the pocket of your jeans.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Mick said:


> I put a :lol:, for exactly that reason, its a daft mistake that anyone could have made - no need to take it so seriously
> 
> @ the OP. if it were my money I would be looking at something like a Panasonic TZ-60, but I'm not sure what sort of budget you had in mind :thumb:


So why just didn't you just reply in text to me? it's really seems to me some of the "Distinguished Detailer" & "OCD Sufferer (Obsessive Car Detailer)" are wind up merchants of this forum just to pick on member like me..

I will remember your username.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Guys chill out its amazing how a simple please advise me about camera's thread can turn into an argument.

Thanks for all the replies guys I'm having a look at a few of the most popularly mentioned models from those discussed in this thread.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Peugeot said:


> I will remember your username.




Moving on...

Theres loads of decent compacts about at the moment tmitch, I dont envy you. Odds are you wont buy a "bad" one anyway, just a case of getting one that matches your budget & that has any sot of special features you want like optical zoom, image stabilisation etc.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

What sort of budget are you planning on spending ?


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Lumia 1020.


----------

